# Friday Pics



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll get things going with a few pics from a recent trip to Mexico.
*
Tight Lines
*









*Two Dorados
*








*
Watching the Spread*


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lady and Rose!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

My last B-day party.Made for a good laugh but dang those suits will wear you out!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacy's rock garden and even a pot of gold and from fishin' yesterday.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Avoid Mexico!!*

Spring Breakers, please avoid Mexico!

BB


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost 10 years now. I could not have married a better woman.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

More monster house here. Alotta concrete work going on here this week. Driveway, front patio, and rear patio.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)sunrise
2)thirsty roadrunner
3)Spring is coming


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

POC last Sunday Monday

My Brother in-law and my combined stringers

Tower View

Nephew's Airboat-----Sweet

Jo Jo might be a fisherdog

Kevin from above


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

One from Homecomeing last fall and another of stock show in January. Last one is of dear old Tillie-may she rest in peace. Thanks again for all the replies about her.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Various pics from Crab Trap Cleanup this year! :biggrin:


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

clever in the Hill Country








good baffin stringer








fog on the hill in Uvalde


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

A few from me.
Smoke Art.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Few more...

The creek was fresh

Anchor Boy dispersing leftovers to the Matagorda County sanitation Department.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Cold weather moving in the the evening and a crop duster. B&P


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Grandkids in Thailand right now. Went to the zoo yesterday.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Last Weekend in the Woods*

Just me and my boy went to the woods hoping to kill a pig or three.....no luck but still had a good time.

1. Hang'n in the pop-up blind
2. Firewood we gathered
3. Boys will be boys
4. Thought this was cool with the moon in the background


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

stargazer said:


> A few from me.
> Smoke Art.


How did you make the smoke look like a seagull? :slimer:


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

*Running*









*Fresh Catch*









*Mahi-Mahi Filets*








*
Chef*









*Fresh Catch on the Grill*









*Butter and Garlic*









*Dinner*









*Margarita*


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Couple More*

-Fresh Fish courtesy of Anchor Boy and Harbormaster
-East Matagorda Bay oysters
-Cook'n it up
-By the time they got home from school the snow was pretty much melted......


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

bailey on her first 4wheeler
sporting clay shooting at west side shooting center yesterday
boat ride on wed-afternoon.
kemah bridge
some body anchored in the channel


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, Looks like the real thing Huh? Hit one toooo many buttons i think>:spineyes:



energinerbuzzy said:


> How did you make the smoke look like a seagull? :slimer:


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*It's been awhile*

1. Getting the boat ready
2. Suprise birthday present
3. Dance class


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Blanco River last Saturday...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

On my way to Pooh corner yesterday, middle of the 3 acre wood, and there it was, the honeycomb hideout.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

1). Pushing Through Summer Storms
2). Headed Down Oyster Creek fo a Day Offhsore
3). Dive Bar on the Sand in Cocoah Beach Florida


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pure evil 

Come on warm weather

Headed down FM 521

Head shot Javalina running at 50 yards with a Glock 21...took 3 shots though! Yeah, that's snow falling in Sanderson!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Couple of randoms from the past month:

1. B&P had these delivered to me for V-day- how saweeeet of him :spineyes:

2. Pulled pork butt from a wkend a while back at my buddies place- mmmm good

3. American flag resting this morning on way to work

4. Crab boil in NOLA over Mardi Gras down in the historic district at my cousins house- I'm ready to throw a boil myself.

5. Driving through Bourbon St. bc I can- its a lot of fun w hot women standing out of the sunroof!

6. Bailey and Zoey gettin after in in the kitchen- little heathens!

I'll post more of my trip to Deer Valley, UT later if I'm still alive...Combination of cookoff last wkend and rodeo is taking its toll on me- sorry for partying!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Just a one today*


My Pop. Grew a beard at age 78 because there is a beard contest at his Navy reunion this year. I think he is out of the money.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Spring Breakers and ALL!*

SPRING BREAKERS Please avoid using DRUGS! Look what has happend to Mexico! we can't enjoy hunting, fishing or spring break anymore! Darn drug dealers are killing anyone that gets in their way in order to supply DOPE HEADS in the USA.

IF THIS WON'T SHOCK YOU AND MAKE YOU STOP USING DRUGS. I'LL POST SOME MORE!



























Brother Bob said:


> Spring Breakers, please avoid Mexico!
> 
> BB


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

My 3 knuckleheads,

Astronauts(Barbara Morgan, 1st Teacher) RIP Christa McAullife.

Even he is tired of the snow.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Pure evil
> 
> Come on warm weather
> 
> ...


What are you doin with that big rat hangin off a skinnin hook? i'm almost fooled into thinking you're gonna quarter and eat that nasty thing??? Say it ain't so!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

1) Cruisin Wal-Mart for the first time.
2) First 4-wheeler ride with Grammy
3) Do I have hat hair?
4) I can sit up by myself
5) I can pull up too!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. When life gives you deer meat, make tamales. Pulled these fresh out of the pot before I went to work. 

2. Did someone say something about a cook-off? wg :dance:


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

My son completing a Hornaday Conservation project with the help of his Troop and some press that went with it.
http://kuhf.convio.net/newsaudio/2010/03/100304boys-scouts-and-bat-boxes.mp3


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

POC Troutman said:


> What are you doin with that big rat hangin off a skinnin hook? i'm almost fooled into thinking you're gonna quarter and eat that nasty thing??? Say it ain't so!!!!


We found a box of rice, can of tomatoes and some flour, so we cut the straps out of it and this bull Pollack cooked it up and 2 Sanderson boys swore it wasn't Javalina they were eating! Had Blue quail on the side! :biggrin:

Last pic is Mr. Cash


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo Food *****

From last night. Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*ONE MORE*

shell has their flare going pretty good. wounder what it is they are burning off!!!!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

A little Monday night Snapper & Shrimp


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Tina, Jeremy and Willie in his tour bus last Sunday night. Had a blast with visitng with him again.. and he puts on a **** good show even at 76!

Christopher taking a ride on the pony at the SA Rodeo


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

An EPIC day last week......30 over 25" of which 10 at or over 28" and 3 over 30" on top waters!.....still in a state of gratitude, humility and disbelief!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Tina, Jeremy and Willie in his tour bus last Sunday night. Had a blast with visitng with him again.. and he puts on a **** good show even at 76!
> 
> Christopher taking a ride on the pony at the SA Rodeo


Your eyes arent even that red! LOL Your lucky Id like to sit down with Willie and have a few beers and a smoke!


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

*Pawn Stars*

Went to Vegas a week and a half ago. I was determined to go to the "Pawn Stars" pawn shop and get a picture with The Old Man. Did the research, got the car from the Valet, fought my way through the traffic on the strip and this is what I was greeted with. Going to try again soon though. Amazing what a little publicity will do.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

D.L. said:


> Your eyes arent even that red! LOL Your lucky Id like to sit down with Willie and have a few beers and a smoke!


Doesn't drink anymore.. but certanily smokes..lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

KIKO said:


> SPRING BREAKERS Please avoid using DRUGS! Look what has happend to Mexico! we can't enjoy hunting, fishing or spring break anymore! Darn drug dealers are killing anyone that gets in their way in order to supply DOPE HEADS in the USA.
> 
> IF THIS WON'T SHOCK YOU AND MAKE YOU STOP USING DRUGS. I'LL POST SOME MORE!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FXSTB said:


> An EPIC day last week......30 over 25" of which 10 at or over 28" and 3 over 30" on top waters!.....still in a state of gratitude, humility and disbelief!


 I'll say it was an EPIC DAY for sure. Congratz on da Catchin.....what body of water ?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

When you have just had enough


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Loving like cats & dogs*

1. We brought the BIG dogbed in for our lab Dixie to sleep on. Too bad our big orange cat Captain Tango decided it was his. My cat is the alpha dog.

2. Captain Tango and his sister Princess Cassie

3. Tango (who owns the house, he just allows us to live there if we feed him regularly) and our baby girl

4. But they really do love each other.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its a coming


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

FREON said:


> I'll say it was an EPIC DAY for sure. Congratz on da Catchin.....what body of water ?


Within the city limits of corpus christi......no kiddin! That's all your getting out of me.....:smile:

ps. They are all still there....unless someone else has caught and kept em....that would be ashamed, we need the babies.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*SURE* sign that Spring is finally springin'... My Carolina Jasmine is startin' to POP !!!!:cheers:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Here ya go Shallowgal....Izzie loves the fireplace,the other one is a cat we saved from the plant(skittles)thats 6 now and they're all spoiled


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> We found a box of rice, can of tomatoes and some flour, so we cut the straps out of it and this bull Pollack cooked it up and 2 Sanderson boys swore it wasn't Javalina they were eating! Had Blue quail on the side! :biggrin:


Dang !!! That's the first time I've actually seen a picture of you, Harbor...

Yore a purty young lookin' 87 .......:smile:


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

these friday threads have to be the best on the net !
keep it up, Amigos/Amigas !


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hot Tub Remodel*

Purchased this decent condition Tiger River hot tub for $200. Put new siding on it and I've got one coat of primer on it. Gonna go with a lighter steel blue for the siding. Should have it finished up by the end of the weekend. Also poured the 8x8 patio and ran the electrical so I can set it up as soon as I finish painting it. Also gonna split the cost of a new privacy fence with the neighbor to help keep the side of the house secluded.:dance:

Genn and I are really looking forward to this addition to the house!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Brrr*

In New York last week for the big storm. Here are a few pics.

1) From my office window in White Plains
2) Snowy flag
3) My friend's street in Pleasantville
4) Times Square
5) City street
6) If you have to be stuck in a snow storm, the Ritz is not a bad place to be!


----------



## Texas_Made (Sep 19, 2009)

Walkin the pups last weekend, enjoying the awesome weather.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

some pics from the last couple of days

Dads (LDL) birthday cake, finance's finger, some from our cabo trip


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Be careful!!!! In nine months you might have Little Willy crawling around the house


Big Willy said:


> Purchased this decent condition Tiger River hot tub for $200. Put new siding on it and I've got one coat of primer on it. Gonna go with a lighter steel blue for the siding. Should have it finished up by the end of the weekend. Also poured the 8x8 patio and ran the electrical so I can set it up as soon as I finish painting it. Also gonna split the cost of a new privacy fence with the neighbor to help keep the side of the house secluded.:dance:
> 
> Genn and I are really looking forward to this addition to the house!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

When the boys (and I) were smaller










Oldest boy and a friend










Big Bird


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

captMATT said:


> some pics from the last couple of days
> 
> Dads (LDL) birthday cake, finance's finger, some from our cabo trip


very nice looking couple, congrats and hope you have many years together!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*More from B-Lister Crab Trap Cleanup*

My buds! Harbor Man Cave!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

One more...... Don't let nobody fool ya. Freon can cook folks.:dance:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I owe some green on this thread, all out for now.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Artifishual said:


> very nice looking couple, congrats and hope you have many years together!


thank you much, i really and sincerely look for the years to come.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Posting about Sissy's Mustang in Urban Cowboy got me to thinking ....

My 20th Anniversary present....1967 Restomod..traded it in on the Expy they want to total..also traded my purple/teal pearl '96 Mustang GT in on it










I love this car, even though I don't like 6 cyl 'Stangs, its called Six Appeal.










My father in law in his MGB he's gonna let me drive while the Expy's being repaired....or while I look for a new car whichever the case may be.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

8 yrs old and a true outdoorsman


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

What a cutie!! He's a handsome young man!

I'm blending, I'm blending!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

spirit said:


> What a cutie!! He's a handsome young man!
> 
> I'm blending, I'm blending!!


Copperhead...center stage!!!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

spirit said:


> What a cutie!! He's a handsome young man!
> 
> I'm blending, I'm blending!!


I see that copperhead right in the middle of the picture 

Kelly


----------



## fishmaster09 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Bad day*

Bad day this past week


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> *SURE* sign that Spring is finally springin'... My Carolina Jasmine is startin' to POP !!!!:cheers:


Yay! it's about time.:doowapsta


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanted to clarify something about that snake pic. I didn't take it. I don't know where I got it but I will NEVER take a picture of a live snake. I'll be three counties away in a dead run before I even think about my camera. When my youngest was around two, when I saw a copperhead,I was halfway from the woodpile to the house before I realized I'd left him where the snake was. I found out that fear of snakes overrides mother's instinct - at least for a split second. I think I made it halfway to the house, back to get him and back to the house in half the time it normally took to make the trip. 

No, I will never post a picture of a live snake. I don't like live snakes, I don't like dead snakes, I don't like snake skin, I don't like snake print fabric. I can't bring myself to touch a picture of snake they scare me so badly. The only snake I like is a Mustang Cobra. 

Anyway, I don't know where that picture came from. I just know I saved it because it was cool to me that it was a picture of snake and it didn't terrify me. So if I posted someone on here's picture, then I don't want you thinking I'm taking credit for the shot. I'm not. It would have been a physical impossibility for me to take it.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

my mother was bitten by a copperhead at my house about 12 years ago. she is allergic to the anti venom. i usually give snakes a pass if there not in my way or close to where my kids are playing, but i will go out of my way to kill a copperhead. you should have seen her foot after three days in a hospital!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't kill 'em. I run. Fast as I can go. I've been phobically afraid of them my whole life. I'm better now than I used to be. At least I don't go into screaming hysterics when I see them. And I no longer have night terror about snakes. Until I was 30 or so, I'd wake up screaming bloody murder dreaming about snakes. I'm terrified of them. And I have no idea where the terror comes from.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

fishmaster09 said:


> Bad day this past week


Did you run into Tiger's wife?????


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

kdubya said:


> I see that copperhead right in the middle of the picture
> 
> Kelly


Burn all leave piles! lol


----------

